# Aircraft identification manuals and tactics



## Micdrow (Feb 17, 2007)

Aircraft identification manuals and tactics manuals. Been cleaning up my computer as of late. Fixing problems I had with it and such not to mention backing things up. Ran across these manuals. Figured I would place them all in one thread.

Enjoy Micdrow

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 17, 2007)

Very Cool, again many thanks...

Reactions: Optimistic Optimistic:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Feb 17, 2007)

FLYBOYJ said:


> Very Cool, again many thanks...



Your welcome, as I finish cleaning my system up. AKA backing things up I might add more so keep checking.

Micdrow

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Feb 24, 2007)

Ive added a couple of more identification manuals to the list

Micdrow


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 30, 2007)

Nice addition to the collection

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## proton45 (Jul 1, 2007)

thanks

Reactions: Dislike Dislike:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 10, 2007)

Identification for different model corsairs provided to me by a current member.

Many Thanks

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 19, 2007)

Interesting aircraft poster

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ppopsie (Oct 29, 2007)

Good job, Micdrow. Thank you very much.
You listed here some of the very documents I have long been wished to read, including;
1) How to handle airplanes on Japanese ships and 
2)Japanese structures, and a lot more. 

Your excellent work on documents really deprived me of my modeling time. 
Cheers!

Reactions: Old Old:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Oct 29, 2007)

Your welcome ppopsie though most if not all Ive found on the web, Ive just 
combined them into one source for easy reference creating more of a library.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ppopsie (Oct 29, 2007)

Add to that the NACA documents abailable from below in thousands are also interesting to me. 

MAGiC NACA Archive

Reactions: Disagree Disagree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Dec 27, 2007)

Drawing showing the different types of aircraft tail designs.

Enjoy


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 8, 2008)

Added another pdf file to top explaining a briefly about aircraft classification.

Enjoy!!!!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FabioRAF (May 4, 2008)

Thanks for sharing! 

Ciao

Fabio

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Oct 18, 2008)

Added another identification manual above. This one is German ID manual written in Japanese.

Reactions: Creative Creative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Mar 21, 2009)

Name says it all, enjoy!!!

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Sgt Shatterproof (Feb 5, 2011)

Excellent info, much appreciated!!

Reactions: Creative Creative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Feb 6, 2011)

Sgt Shatterproof said:


> Excellent info, much appreciated!!



Your welcome!!!

Reactions: Creative Creative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 24, 2011)

21st Bomber Command Tactical Mission Reports 

JapanAirRaids on Scribd | Scribd

Click on "more events" for very much more reports.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 26, 2012)

Added one in post one on Sub Id's

Enjoy!!!

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 19, 2015)

European war over-all report: 
The United States Strategic Bombing Survey: over-all ... . - Full View | HathiTrust Digital Library | HathiTrust Digital Library

Augsburg field report: 
Augsburg field report. . - Full View | HathiTrust Digital Library | HathiTrust Digital Library

The effects of strategic bombing on German morale:
Volume 1: 
The effects of strategic bombing on German morale ... v.1. - Full View | HathiTrust Digital Library | HathiTrust Digital Library

Volume 2: 
The effects of strategic bombing on German morale ... v.2. - Full View | HathiTrust Digital Library | HathiTrust Digital Library

Rhenania Ossag Mineraloelwerke A G, Grasbrook Refinery, Hamburg, Germany. Oil Division: 
Rhenania Ossag Mineraloelwerke A G, Grasbrook ... . - Full View | HathiTrust Digital Library | HathiTrust Digital Library

Oil division final report: 
http://babel.hathitrust.org/cgi/pt?id=mdp.39015011672485;view=1up;seq=1

Rail operations over the Brenner Pass: 
http://babel.hathitrust.org/cgi/pt?id=mdp.39015028758087;view=1up;seq=1

Hamburg field report: 
http://babel.hathitrust.org/cgi/pt?id=mdp.39015027441446;view=1up;seq=1

Effects of bombing on railroad installations in Regensburg, Nuremberg, and Munich divisions: 
http://babel.hathitrust.org/cgi/pt?id=mdp.39015031508313;view=1up;seq=1

The effects of strategic bombing on the German war economy:
1: http://babel.hathitrust.org/cgi/pt?id=mdp.39015048839750;view=1up;seq=1
2: http://babel.hathitrust.org/cgi/pt?id=mdp.39015017684799;view=1up;seq=1

The effect of bombing on health and medical care in Germany: 
http://babel.hathitrust.org/cgi/pt?id=mdp.39015009496681;view=1up;seq=1


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 19, 2015)

Excellent, thanks!


----------



## Micdrow (Nov 22, 2016)

Kind of interesting training manual for the identification of US an British Naval vessels.


----------



## Micdrow (Nov 3, 2018)

New one on Japanese ship identification or at least new to me.

Enjoy


----------



## Micdrow (Mar 17, 2019)

If your researching in the pacific then this one will probably be a must as it covers in detail Japanese Merchant Ships. 

Enjoy

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 2, 2019)

This one a few might find interesting. A German identification manual on allied aircraft.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 5, 2019)

Very cool Paul. I like the "kill" zones

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 5, 2019)

Thanks Geo


----------



## VERSUCH (Jun 29, 2019)

Micdrow said:


> Thanks Geo



I am guessing the proof reader was shuffled off to the Eastern Front pronto...... when the error on page 15 broke !!!

Cheers Mike

Ps another great post Paul.


----------



## Leonidas (Apr 7, 2021)

Micdrow said:


> This one a few might find interesting. A German identification manual on allied aircraft.


This manual is sexy. 
Dieses Handbuch ist sexy
I am currently in German II

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (Apr 7, 2021)

There should be a "thanks" icon on the "like" bar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Leonidas (Apr 8, 2021)

Thumpalumpacus said:


> There should be a "thanks" icon on the "like" bar.


That would be to easy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (Apr 8, 2021)

Leonidas said:


> That would be to easy.



Spoken like a government worker!


----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (Sep 13, 2021)

Micdrow said:


> Aircraft identification manuals and tactics manuals. Been cleaning up my computer as of late. Fixing problems I had with it and such not to mention backing things up. Ran across these manuals. Figured I would place them all in one thread.
> 
> Enjoy Micdrow


It's amazing the level of resources you have lads.

Truly awesome, thanks for sharing

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

